# Any Mormons Out There?



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

There's so much to admire about the way you all prepare. I have a close friend who lived in Utah and told me about some of the various drills etc, that your wards run monthly. To what extent is it possible to learn prepping skills from you guys without getting evangelized (is that the right word?)?


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

The Mormon's that I've known seem to be good folk and I'd rather have a Mormon living next to me than a muslime, a hood rat, a *******, a dot-head, or a couple of transgender's that's for sure. But I don't really understand what the culty aspect of Mormonism is about.?.?

Anybody care to chime in?


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Mormons are fine folks. I have had a neighbor, class mates, and friends that were Mormons. They are honorable people with excellent family fvalues and preparedness skills. I believe that you will find them willing to talk, share or teach you anything they can. I always found them to not be pushy regarding their unique religious beliefs .... once you shared your preference and personal spirituality.

So what should Annie do next Watchman? 
Find yourself a Mormon.


----------



## deserth3 (Oct 11, 2015)

My experience has been luck of the draw. So to speak. 
Overall very nice people. But not always forthcoming with information. Unless they need\want something from you.
But then I don't make friends easily either... 

Sent from my LG-H700 using Tapatalk


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Slippy said:


> The Mormon's that I've known seem to be good folk and I'd rather have a Mormon living next to me than a muslime, a hood rat, a *******, a dot-head, or a couple of transgender's that's for sure. But I don't really understand what the culty aspect of Mormonism is about.?.?
> 
> Anybody care to chime in?


Not a Mormon and would never want to give it a try. Their culty aspect arises as with other Christian Cults in that they rely on sources of inspiration outside of the Holy Bible. Cults always ad or subtract from the Gospel of Christ. Mormons add the book of Mormon. Seventh Day Adventists add the utterances of a lady supposed prophet named Ellen G. White. The Jehovhas Witnsses add teaching of the Watchtower Bible tract society. Roman Catholics add Papal Bulls and traditons of the Catholic Church. If you look at the Mormon Rituals you will find they are a rough clone of the Masons. Nice folks mostly. its pretty cool to have all the wive you want..lol.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

bigwheel said:


> Not a Mormon and would never want to give it a try. Their culty aspect arises as with other Christian Cults in that they rely on sources of inspiration outside of the Holy Bible. Cults always ad or subtract from the Gospel of Christ. Mormons add the book of Mormon. Seventh Day Adventists add the utterances of a lady supposed prophet named Ellen G. White. The Jehovhas Witnsses add teaching of the Watchtower Bible tract society. Roman Catholics add Papal Bulls and traditons of the Catholic Church. If you look at the Mormon Rituals you will find they are a rough clone of the Masons. Nice folks mostly. its pretty cool to have all the wive you want..lol.


It's not their religion I'm interested in. It's their preps.

And BTW, you can thank the Catholic Church for you bible there, Bigwheel because that's where you got it from.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Annie said:


> It's not their religion I'm interested in. It's their preps.
> 
> And BTW, you can thank the Catholic Church for you bible there, Bigwheel because that's where you got it from.


I thought it was the Council of Nicae?

Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

If you folks make me use the control panel on my iPhone while at work, Cricket is gonna be mad at me for the mass banning!


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Rule 5. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. Refrain from debating or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.

My comment is about historical as it gets!


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

..............


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

My bad Annie. Nicaea must have been statues and paintings. 


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Rule 5. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. Refrain from debating or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.
> 
> My comment is about historical as it gets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


It's not the emphasis of this thread. Bigwheel just likes to get his little jabs in where he can and I took the bait. Too bad for me.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> My bad Annie. Nicaea must have been statues and paintings.
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


Go take it over to CARM, fang, I'm not playing your game. Sorry.


----------



## 23897 (Apr 18, 2017)

Carm? I've pm'ed you. Sorry


Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

fangfarrier said:


> Rule 5. Keep religion in the context of historical, political and cultural context. Refrain from debating or proselytism as this causes more flame fests and hurt feelings than anything.
> 
> My comment is about historical as it gets!
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


You get a gold star. When you go citing the rule to the very one who wrote it, you're basically explaining your rights to a cop. 
Mass means mass; even the innocent. Collateral damage, they call it. 
Don't worry. Slippy has several bottles of bourbon stashed in the penalty box because he never knows when he'll be suspended or for who long. :vs_laugh:


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

You guys are all a bunch of wussies when it comes to discussing religion. Why get butthurt? Who cares if you do or don't, its a discussion, and just like any other topic you are free to add or take away what you wish .... and ultimately be accountable for your choices.


----------



## maine_rm (Jun 24, 2017)

I like pushing rules!! .... but I like y'all better. Pray how Or to whoever you want. Long as you're not in my living room trying to convert my kids. I'm good with that! As far as Mormons preps ago I don't know much about them. Love to learn more. For that matter I'd be interested in Muslim preps. Astec preps, the preps of the drakes. Anyone? Personally I pray to whoever is listening and have faith.


If your not handsome , best be handy!


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Something to consider with the Mormons is their cannery operations. If you have one local you can likely purchase from them right there. The wards also tend to do group buys from the cannery periodically which is nice because you can get smaller quantities of items than you can on the web site. If you have neither you can always go on their website and purchase. I have a bunch of #10 cans of items from them and I have the filtered water bottles they sell. Their shipping is a bit slow, but the prices are good and the products, while limited in selection, are solid.

When I looked around I found the Seychelle water purification bottles they sell with an extra filter cartridge to be an extremely good value.

Online store: https://providentliving.lds.org/self-reliance/food-storage/home-storage-center-locations-map?lang=eng

Local store locator: https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/stores/servlet/Category3_715839595_10557_3074457345616706237_-1_Y_image_0?catalogId=10557&langId=-1&storeId=715839595&krypto=7x754koiPCJUVfta68Q3ee%2FA4zbj%2FYqZOvMNDTaLrZo%2Fsx%2F8s6hxkAnDOYQ88er9QxvK%2FMtgYo9WECtrq1vcaXS3%2BKEJ%2Fq%2BXIW8t%2B29f68RIysUTxaXIKJb%2FU5d6SqlbvOOB7V0UXoIY4nizdcolFG4n%2FAkqgCA54oYx%2BH56D80%3D&ddkey=https:SetCurrencyPreference

Most of their information they have on being self sufficient is available online without having to endure having the missionaries sicked on you. The online store is underneath that section so check out their "Provident Living" site: https://providentliving.lds.org/?lang=eng

I'm not a Mormon, but I'm married into a family that is all Mormon back to pioneer days. They have their good points and their annoying points. In general most of them are very upstanding and generous people.


----------



## rstanek (Nov 9, 2012)

I do a lot of work for a Mormon family, their preps would be the envy of many of us.....


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Annie said:


> It's not their religion I'm interested in. It's their preps.


I'm not a Mormon either but I have heard this is the best prepping manual around.

https://ldsavow.com/PrepManual.html


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

I have know several Mormons.. they have all been friendly, nice, helpful and on their way to hell/unsaved.

that said, I shop at their LDS Store.. great prices and super low shipping

https://store.lds.org/webapp/wcs/st...839595_10557_3074457345616706370_-1_N_image_0


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

fangfarrier said:


> Carm? I've pm'ed you. Sorry
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Technology whilst it still exists.


No problem. :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> And BTW, you can thank the Catholic Church for you bible there, Bigwheel because that's where you got it from.


every noticed the jews never brag about providing us with the old testament.. why, because it is God that wrote it and his will that brought it together. Pride was satans downfall just like it will be the Catholic church..

If the Catholic Church is where we got the bible we need to toss them in the trash.... THINK ABOUT IT


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> every noticed the jews never brag about providing us with the old testament.. why, because it is God that wrote it and his will that brought it together. Pride was satans downfall just like it will be the Catholic church..
> 
> If the Catholic Church is where we got the bible we need to toss them in the trash.... THINK ABOUT IT


They didn't give us THE exact cannon of the OT because they had several versions of the OT even after Our Lord's death. It wasn't until after Christ they came up with a cannon. So, they didn't give Christians the cannon of the OT. The reigns were passed by the time that happened.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Annie said:


> They didn't give us THE exact cannon of the OT because they had several versions of the OT even after Our Lord's death. It wasn't until after Christ they came up with a cannon. So, they didn't give Christians the cannon of the OT. The reigns were passed by the time that happened.


Which books were written by Catholics again????


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> every noticed the jews never brag about providing us with the old testament.. why, because it is God that wrote it and his will that brought it together. Pride was satans downfall just like it will be the Catholic church..
> 
> If the Catholic Church is where we got the bible we need to toss them in the trash.... THINK ABOUT IT


See I can't trash another persons religious beliefs. I know what I read and what I believe but I am in no position to say anyone else is wrong. I read, study and pray. I get led in the direction that is right for me. There is much more for me to learn and that's what I do. Now Revelation does say that when Jesus returns, there will be only one religion. I don't remember reading any particular religion or denomination though. The Bible does state in _John 14: Jesus answered, "I am the way and the truth and the life. No one comes to the Father except through me._ Beyond that I'm not speculating.

islam is NOT a religion but a belief system, ideology and government all rolled into one. So game on.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

inceptor said:


> Now Revelation does say that when Jesus returns, there will be only one religion.


can you quote that verse(s) to show that


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> can you quote that verse(s) to show that


Revelation 19:6 Then I heard what sounded like a great multitude, like the roar of rushing waters and like loud peals of thunder, shouting: "Hallelujah! For our Lord God Almighty reigns. 7 Let us rejoice and be glad and give him glory! For the wedding of the Lamb has come, and his bride has made herself ready. 8 Fine linen, bright and clean, was given her to wear."

One religion is how I read that. I could be wrong but that's my interpretation.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Maine-Marine said:


> can you quote that verse(s) to show that


Knock off the sectarian crap. I was hoping you'd take the earlier hint.


----------



## Gunn (Jan 1, 2016)

Am I the only LDS on this forum? Annie go to the Stake Center they can help you. Or if you live near a Temple there is generally an LDS book store. They have a lot of books to help you, I personally have enough food for a 2500 cal diet for 11 people for 12 months. Most of us don't push our religion on anyone, at least I never have and most members I know never have. I choose to believe my way and you choose to believe your way.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Knock off the sectarian crap. I was hoping you'd take the earlier hint.


 @Denton I agree with most of what you stated earlier but, if you don't mind, I really would like to know what @Maine-Marine thoughts are on this.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

inceptor said:


> @Denton I agree with most of what you stated earlier but, if you don't mind, I really would like to know what @Maine-Marine thoughts are on this.


PM him.


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Gunn said:


> Am I the only LDS on this forum? Annie go to the Stake Center they can help you. Or if you live near a Temple there is generally an LDS book store. They have a lot of books to help you, I personally have enough food for a 2500 cal diet for 11 people for 12 months. Most of us don't push our religion on anyone, at least I never have and most members I know never have. I choose to believe my way and you choose to believe your way.


 @Gunn You are not the only Mormon on this site. I joined the church in 1983. I served a full time mission married in the temple and am still very active in the church. As far as other members of this forum bashing Mormons it does not bother me at all. I am like you Gunn I don't push my religion on people yet when people bring up the subject I am not bashful about sharing what I believe in. @Annie go to lds.org and you will find materials you can order to help with your preps. Our church has been teaching preparedness for many years. "If ye are prepared ye shalt not fear."


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I don't see where anyone is bashing Mormons on this forum?



Joe said:


> @Gunn You are not the only Mormon on this site. I joined the church in 1983. I served a full time mission married in the temple and am still very active in the church. As far as other members of this forum bashing Mormons it does not bother me at all. I am like you Gunn I don't push my religion on people yet when people bring up the subject I am not bashful about sharing what I believe in. @Annie go to lds.org and you will find materials you can order to help with your preps. Our church has been teaching preparedness for many years. "If ye are prepared ye shalt not fear."


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

Slippy said:


> I don't see where anyone is bashing Mormons on this forum?


I have know several Mormons.. they have all been friendly, nice, helpful and on their way to hell/unsaved.

that said, I shop at their LDS Store.. great prices and super low shipping Like I said I don't let it bother me. Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and opinions.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Joe,

Is that an example of bashing Mormons? Damn Son, for real?

You seem like a good dude, so I'll go easy on you especially since you are from Ohio, land of the worst drivers in the US.

Let me explain, every car with an Ohio plate that comes down 1-65 or I-75 or 1-77 heading to the southern US beaches must lose their freakin' driving skills somewhere in Kentucky or Tennessee or West Virginia. Also, are y'alls women that FAT all damn year or just the months that you come down to the beach? Two words for y'alls women folk...Tread Mill!

She-it son, ease up. No one here has said one disparaging word about Mormons. :vs_no_no_no:



Joe said:


> I have know several Mormons.. they have all been friendly, nice, helpful and on their way to hell/unsaved.
> 
> that said, I shop at their LDS Store.. great prices and super low shipping Like I said I don't let it bother me. Everyone is entitled to their own beliefs and opinions.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Slippy said:


> Joe,
> 
> Is that an example of bashing Mormons? Damn Son, for real?
> 
> ...


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@Slippy You made me laugh man I appreciate you. Joe


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Joe said:


> @*Slippy*
> You made me laugh man I appreciate you. Joe


Thank you Sir!

I was just joshing a bit!

Now here is some Dwight Yoakum to liven up this joint! Be well my friend :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

Slippy said:


> Joe,
> 
> Is that an example of bashing Mormons? Damn Son, for real?
> 
> ...


Horse-Freaking Hockey!

I've driven tractor-trailers across this country, and I can assure you that folks in Ohio pale in comparison to those in southern Florida. Other than south Californians when a few drops of rain hits their windshields, at which time they freak right the heck out!


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

Its a High Cost of Living...


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Denton said:


> Horse-Freaking Hockey!
> 
> I've driven tractor-trailers across this country, and I can assure you that folks in Ohio pale in comparison to those in southern Florida. Other than south Californians when a few drops of rain hits their windshields, at which time they freak right the heck out!


Uh, say the word "snow" in Texas and the entire state shuts down. My wife won't even bother to get up. Talk about freaking out............ We get texts and emails saying don't bother coming into work, we are closed.


----------



## Inor (Mar 22, 2013)

I did a training contract for the LDS Church in Salt Lake City a few years ago. I taught about 12 of their programmers the Python scripting language. They were GREAT guys! In almost 20 years of teaching programmers how to program, they stand out as one of my top 5 favorite groups to work with.

I showed up on Monday morning and they volunteered directions to the local Starbucks so I could get a cup of coffee. They made it clear that we could all work together and even socialize even though we do not share the same faith. They started each day with a prayer and had another when we broke for lunch. I prayed with them. On the last day, they even asked me to lead their morning prayer, which I was VERY honored to do in my own Lutheran way.

When the class was done, they gave me a Book of Mormon and each of the participants wrote and inscription inside the cover. Many of them mentioned passages. I read each and every passage they mentioned.

I often get "trinkets" for the guys in my classes. Sometimes it is a genuine "thank-you", sometimes it is just marketing pap. But 99% of those trinkets go straight into the trash can as soon as I get to the airport coming home. I still have that Book of Mormon they gave me sitting on top of a bookshelf in my office. They were just plain decent and nice guys. They did not "push" their faith on me and they seemed genuinely content to connect on the things we do share in common, including prepping (and some woodworking and computer programming of course).

I have nothing but good things to say about the LDS folks I have run into.


----------



## Denton (Sep 18, 2012)

I don't know why this would fit, but I am offering it.

I think all of you are great, but this song says it all; God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy.


----------



## Slippy (Nov 14, 2013)

I miss Beer.



Denton said:


> I don't know why this would fit, but I am offering it.
> 
> I think all of you are great, but this song says it all; God is great, beer is good, and people are crazy.


----------



## Sir Publius (Nov 5, 2016)

I was looking at the links that White Shadow left in a post on page two, and also read a few posts saying how reasonable the prices are at the LDS home storage/canneries...I guess I don't buy in bulk too much, but it seemed pricey to me. Maybe that's cuz I don't again buy in bulk? I saw for example a case of 6 #10 cans (big cans) of dehydrated carrots which was $69. $11.50 per can of dehydrated carrots is cheap? Maybe reasonable considering they are big cans, and they are dehydrated...but cheap? A case (6 #10 cans) of white rice was $38.75. I guess part of the price is how its packaged, in cans, and with an oxygen thinger, lol, which makes them last like 30 years...that must be a lot of the price...cuz I can buy a lot bags of rice for $40 bucks....a lot....for much cheaper than that. Having said all that, I located my nearest cannery just cuz, lol. It is a neat idea it being in cans and having an almost indefinite shelf life. But it didn't seem cheap, to me.


----------



## White Shadow (Jun 26, 2017)

Their stuff certainly wouldn't be cheap compared against bulk food in non long term stable packaging, but compared to other 30 year #10 cans they are a pretty solid value and you can be pretty sure of their quality. Depends on if that's they type of stuff you are looking for.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Slippy said:


> I miss Beer.


Ya know Slip .... and I know you do .... there have been vices in my life and upon pondering life without them I wondered how I could ever walk away because I enjoyed them so much .... I did walk away and to this day still love them, only I discovered that I love life without them so much more.


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> can you quote that verse(s) to show that





Denton said:


> Knock off the sectarian crap. I was hoping you'd take the earlier hint.





inceptor said:


> @Denton I agree with most of what you stated earlier but, if you don't mind, I really would like to know what @Maine-Marine thoughts are on this.





Denton said:


> PM him.


Hey Gents (ok, maybe not) .... just move the discussion over to the Prophesy in SHTF thread, sounds like a good discussion.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Gunn said:


> Am I the only LDS on this forum? Annie go to the Stake Center they can help you. Or if you live near a Temple there is generally an LDS book store. They have a lot of books to help you, I personally have enough food for a 2500 cal diet for 11 people for 12 months. Most of us don't push our religion on anyone, at least I never have and most members I know never have. I choose to believe my way and you choose to believe your way.


Thanks for your reply, Gunn! My friend (who lived in a neighborhood that was primarily Mormon), told me about the monthly drills where whole families along with neighbors practice emergency evacuation drills. Each family member has a job, one kid might be responsible for getting the dog into the car, another is responsible for a younger sibling. I thought that was so awesome! I've watched a couple of documentaries about the history of Mormons and can see why Mormons emphasize prepping the way they do. I wish more in my Church were like that. I am sort of a lone wolf, so to speak.


----------



## hawgrider (Oct 24, 2014)

Mormans? Yeah they may be excellent at prepping but some of them are bat shit crazy!
Who in their right mind would want more than one wife...
One women is hard enough to deal with let alone multible jus sayin.


----------



## Redneck (Oct 6, 2016)

From what I remember, the book "Lights Out" that is currently being discussed in a separate thread, talks about the Mormans. Discusses their persecution which explains their need to prepare, as many had to be prepared to "bug out" quickly to survive. I didn't realize they had an entire nationwide distribution center, with warehouses stocked with food that would rival Costco and with a fleet of their own trucks. At the time, they moved to Utah to get away from our government, as back then it belonged to Mexico. Many here could understand that.


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Inor said:


> I did a training contract for the LDS Church in Salt Lake City a few years ago. I taught about 12 of their programmers the Python scripting language. They were GREAT guys! In almost 20 years of teaching programmers how to program, they stand out as one of my top 5 favorite groups to work with.
> 
> I showed up on Monday morning and they volunteered directions to the local Starbucks so I could get a cup of coffee. They made it clear that we could all work together and even socialize even though we do not share the same faith. They started each day with a prayer and had another when we broke for lunch. I prayed with them. On the last day, they even asked me to lead their morning prayer, which I was VERY honored to do in my own Lutheran way.
> 
> ...


I had a friend who was a co-leader in a mother-to-mother support group that I was part of years ago... This was before I even knew what prepping was. Now that I look back on it, I bet she was a prepper. We'd get our kids together for playdates and she would say things to me like, "My mom asked me what I want for Christmas and I told her I'd like a gift card to the supermarket". Wow, that made an impact on me... She was very thrifty and showed me ways to earn money for the family on the side while staying home with my kids (aka family daycare). She was sort of a role model in a lot of ways. After she moved away, we exchanged Christmas cards for a while, but then we lost touch.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

I must not have had enough coffee yet. I misread the title and thought @Annie was looking for morons. Bet there is more of them then Mormons. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

******* said:


> From what I remember, the book "Lights Out" that is currently being discussed in a separate thread, talks about the Mormans. Discusses their persecution which explains their need to prepare, as many had to be prepared to "bug out" quickly to survive. I didn't realize they had an entire nationwide distribution center, with warehouses stocked with food that would rival Costco and with a fleet of their own trucks. At the time, they moved to Utah to get away from our government, as back then it belonged to Mexico. Many here could understand that.


Yes, that was in Koppel's book; a little about the history. American Experience also put out a good series on them...

I don't know anything much about the distribution center. Can you tell me more? :tango_face_smile:


----------



## Annie (Dec 5, 2015)

Prepared One said:


> I must not have had enough coffee yet. I misread the title and thought @Annie was looking for morons. Bet there is more of them then Mormons. :tango_face_grin:


Ha,ha,ha! Why isn't the like button working for your post? Like.


----------



## Prepared One (Nov 5, 2014)

Annie said:


> Ha,ha,ha! Why isn't the like button working for your post? Like.


I don't know. I must have pissed @Denton off. :devil:


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I must not have had enough coffee yet. I misread the title and thought @Annie was looking for morons. Bet there is more of them then Mormons. :tango_face_grin:


Morons do seem to be breeding like rabbits. They are everywhere!



Annie said:


> Ha,ha,ha! Why isn't the like button working for your post? Like.


If you try to hit the like button during or after a quote, you have to hit refresh. The it will work.


----------



## inceptor (Nov 19, 2012)

Prepared One said:


> I don't know. I must have pissed @Denton off. :devil:


Now sometimes that could be fun. :tango_face_grin:


----------



## dmet (Jun 5, 2016)

inceptor said:


> Uh, say the word "snow" in Texas and the entire state shuts down. My wife won't even bother to get up. Talk about freaking out............ We get texts and emails saying don't bother coming into work, we are closed.


And this is why I'm moving back South one day. Going to work in snow and/or ice is for the birds! lol


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

I found this book a riveting read a few years back. Its a book called the Mormon Murders. Not sure this is the book or just folks talking about it. This might be a Mormon rebuttal. Its a pdf file so its pretty big. 
http://www.utlm.org/newsletters/pdfnewsletters/115saltlakecitymessenger.pdf


----------



## Joe (Nov 1, 2016)

@bigwheel You would probably like to read about Orrin Porter Rockwell. He was no one to be messed with.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Joe said:


> @bigwheel You would probably like to read about Orrin Porter Rockwell. He was no one to be messed with.


Interesting read. Never heard of him before. Wonder if he helped murder all them Arkie immigrants in the Mountain Creek Massacre?

https://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Mountain_Meadows_massacre


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

Just to be clear... I do not want to have people thinking that I was picking on mormons... I also think Jehovah's witnesses, moonies, muslims, jews, atheists, agnostics, back slidden baptist, most democrats, lesbians, gays, and a whole slew of others are going to hell.....

those getting into heaven to be with Jesus are called the Little Flock and told FEW will make it

and again, I have knew several mormons and thought they were great.... unsaved but great


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Maine-Marine said:


> Just to be clear... I do not want to have people thinking that I was picking on mormons... I also think Jehovah's witnesses, moonies, muslims, jews, atheists, agnostics, back slidden baptist, most democrats, lesbians, gays, and a whole slew of others are going to hell.....
> 
> those getting into heaven to be with Jesus are called the Little Flock and told FEW will make it
> 
> and again, I have knew several mormons and thought they were great.... unsaved but great


I think only Jesus and the Pope know who is saved and who aint..so you might want to rethink your position. The way I was taught you ask a person.."If you was to die tonight would you go to Heaven to be with Jesus?" If they answer yes and correctly explain how come they think so..they are as saved as they are going to get in my view. Now if they start blubbering around about hoping so..dont know...hope they been good enough..they got sprinkled by a priest..or go to church regular..or blah blah blah. thats a clue for a well prepared soul winner to jump in there and put a scalp on the belt of heavenly rewards. Converting a sinner covers a multitude of sins according to the Good Book.


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> I think only Jesus and the Pope know who is saved and who aint..so you might want to rethink your position. The way I was taught you ask a person.."If you was to die tonight would you go to Heaven to be with Jesus?" If they answer yes and correctly explain how come they think so..they are as saved as they are going to get in my view. Now if they start blubbering around about hoping so..dont know...hope they been good enough..they got sprinkled by a priest..or go to church regular..or blah blah blah. thats a clue for a well prepared soul winner to jump in there and put a scalp on the belt of heavenly rewards. Converting a sinner covers a multitude of sins according to the Good Book.


want to know if somebody is saved.... look for the fruit.. It is clear a person must be born again!!!!!!! That requires a change of heart and repentance


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

You apparently aint never bumped into many Carnal Christians..some of them gets the fruit withered up and stunted. It dont seem to mean they aint saved. They just need to water the garden with the Word of God. 
Galatians 5:21-231599 Geneva Bible (GNV)

21 Envy, murders, drunkenness, gluttony, and such like, whereof I tell you before, as I also have told you before, that they which do such things, shall not inherit the kingdom of God.

22 But the [a]fruit of the Spirit is love, joy, peace, longsuffering, gentleness, goodness, faith,

23 Meekness, temperancy: *against such there is no law.
Footnotes:

Galatians 5:22 Therefore, they are not the fruits of free will, but so far forth as our will is made free by grace.
Galatians 5:23 Lest that any man should object, that Paul played the Sophister, as one who urging the Spirit, urgeth nothing but that which the Law commandeth, he showeth that he requireth not that liberal and outward obedience, but spiritual, which proceedeth not from the Law, but from the Spirit of Christ, which doth beget us again, and must and ought to be the ruler and guider of life.*


----------



## Maine-Marine (Mar 7, 2014)

bigwheel said:


> You apparently aint never bumped into many Carnal Christians..some of them gets the fruit withered up and stunted. It dont seem to mean they aint saved. They just need to water the garden with the Word of God.
> Galatians 5:21-231599 Geneva Bible (GNV)
> 
> 21 Envy, murders, drunkenness, gluttony, and such like, whereof I tell you before, as I also have told you before, that they which do such things, shall not inherit the kingdom of God.
> ...


*

I do not buy into the eternal security (Once Saved Always Saved) Doctrine... there is only one verses that could come close to saying it and you have to twist it a little to get it to fit....unless he was kidding about enduring to the end!!!!!

a carnal christian is NO CHRISTIAN ! \

Paul Washer "Is there such a thing as a carnal christian?" - Ministry Videos*


----------



## A Watchman (Sep 14, 2015)

Maine-Marine said:


> I do not buy into the eternal security (Once Saved Always Saved) Doctrine... there is only one verses that could come close to saying it and you have to twist it a little to get it to fit....unless he was kidding about enduring to the end!!!!!
> 
> a carnal christian is NO CHRISTIAN ! \
> 
> Paul Washer "Is there such a thing as a carnal christian?" - Ministry Videos


I am going to respond to MM's statement, however to keep Denton from attempting to pull out any more hair from his rapidly thinning head, I am going to move the discussion to the SHTF in Prophesy thread.


----------



## bigwheel (Sep 22, 2014)

Good plan. This area is getting a bit cluttered.


----------

